# Prohibit Levamisole Drench Powder for Sheep - Goat Dosage?



## jodief100

I went to my local farm store and they had Prohibit Levamisole Drench powder for sheep.  I bought the 2 packages they had.  I was going to get the 40 Levamisole tablets they had too but these packages will treat 256-100 lb sheep and I only have 20 goats.

What is the dosage for goats?  My guess would be 1-1/2 times the sheep dosage but I am being cautious becuase it says I need to be careful and have accurate weights.


----------



## DonnaBelle

Yes, I too bought some Prohibit powder when I had the chance about a month ago.

Does anyone know dosages??

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0

The levamisole goat dosage is 12mg/kg of bodyweight.  That's just about exactly 1.5x the sheep dosage.

Careful with it...it's good stuff, but it is O/D'able.  Get an accurate weight on the goat.

I'll tell you this much, too.....if I had the prohibit powder, the first thing I'd do is go find the seediest 'head shop' I could (where you buy bongs and whatnot  ) and plunk down $40 for a high quality digital gram scale.

Reason being, If I only had a few to treat, there's NO WAY I'd mix up a whole package and throw the rest out.  


And, yeah, there is a reason why I know how much a gram scale costs, and where to get one..  And, no, it's not because I'm a drug addict...it's because I'm a goat addict.  I went to a seedy head shop and plunked down $40 for a gram scale so I could dose out Copasure.

Told the clerk what I needed it for, and she goes...."Mmmmhmm..  A likely story."  I got a little sheepish, and then she just busted out laughing.  

My scale lives in my goat med cabinet and comes in really handy on a pretty regular basis..  In fact, I used it just the other night to dose out ammonia chloride powder.


----------



## glenolam

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Told the clerk what I needed it for, and she goes...."Mmmmhmm..  A likely story."  I got a little sheepish, and then she just busted out laughing.


Just a regular ol' red neck hill billy aren't ya?!?


----------



## cmjust0

glenolam said:
			
		

> cmjust0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Told the clerk what I needed it for, and she goes...."Mmmmhmm..  A likely story."  I got a little sheepish, and then she just busted out laughing.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a regular ol' red neck hill billy aren't ya?!?
Click to expand...

You forgot "ignorant"...I'm just an _ignorant_ hillbilly who don't know no better.


----------



## jodief100

I already have a good scale.  I use it for reloading and I didn't have to go to a head shop.  I got it  from the same place I get primers and powder.  Good thing I live in Kentucky, some parts of the country reloading would be considered worse than drug addict.

Proud to be a red-neck hillbilly.


----------



## cmjust0

You're in Kentucky, huh?

Me too..  

Oh, hey...btw...where's that feed store from which you did NOT buy their remaining stock of levasole sheep boluses again?


----------



## Calliopia

I know levasole was very hard to find for a while and a lot of the online places are still out.    I have a local supplier that has powder in stock for limited purchases. 3 per person.  Is this still impossible to find and off market for the human drug testing phase? 
  Should I be buying 3 myself and 3 under my husband? (L)   My understanding was that you don't always need it but when you do you want it on hand.   I have preferred to stick to drugs w/ less of an od risk simply because I am less experienced w/ dosing.


----------



## jodief100

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> You're in Kentucky, huh?
> 
> Me too..
> 
> Oh, hey...btw...where's that feed store from which you did NOT buy their remaining stock of levasole sheep boluses again?


Would you like me to go and get them for you?  They were $0.99 each and I shoved them to the back of the shelf behind something else... just in case.

I have 170 doses of the drench and 20 goats.  I think I am good for awhile.  

I am in Pendleton County but the Feed Store is north of me in Campbell County.  I seem to recall you are in central KY?


----------



## cmjust0

Calliopia said:
			
		

> I know levasole was very hard to find for a while and a lot of the online places are still out.    I have a local supplier that has powder in stock for limited purchases. 3 per person.  Is this still impossible to find and off market for the human drug testing phase?
> Should I be buying 3 myself and 3 under my husband? (L)   My understanding was that you don't always need it but when you do you want it on hand.   I have preferred to stick to drugs w/ less of an od risk simply because I am less experienced w/ dosing.


Yeah, it's still basically off the market.  There are various rumors as to why...

Human drug trials
HUGE problem of levamisole hydrochloride being cut w/ cocaine
Earthquake leveled the factory in China
Fire at the factory
Lack of demand
etc etc etc..

If you can get it, get some of it.  If it comes back into circulation on the regular, great...if not -- and I don't suspect it will anytime soon -- then at least you'll have it handy.  





			
				jodie said:
			
		

> Would you like me to go and get them for you?  They were $0.99 each and I shoved them to the back of the shelf behind something else... just in case.
> 
> I have 170 doses of the drench and 20 goats.  I think I am good for awhile.
> 
> I am in Pendleton County but the Feed Store is north of me in Campbell County.  I seem to recall you are in central KY?


I'm actually in northern Scott county, so we're not too far apart at all.  I used to drive up to Pendleton county very occasionally to take my little boat out on Kincaid lake.  They say there are lunkers in there...all I really ever caught were a ton of bluegill and lots of peace and quiet, minus the annoyance of jetskis and other "watersports enthusiasts."  



If I didn't have any levasole on hand, I'd drive up to Campbell county myself THIS WEEKEND and grab the rest...but I managed to wrangle some up for myself a while back.  I have 87 oblets on hand, which is enough to treat 2,871lbs of goat.  I figure that'll get me by for a while.

I _super appreciate_ the offer, though.    

Goat people are cool.


----------



## jodief100

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I'm actually in northern Scott county, so we're not too far apart at all.  I used to drive up to Pendleton county very occasionally to take my little boat out on Kincaid lake.  They say there are lunkers in there...all I really ever caught were a ton of bluegill and lots of peace and quiet, minus the annoyance of jetskis and other "watersports enthusiasts."


If you drove north from Kincaid Lake up 609 you drove right past my farm. We are about 0.4 miles off 609 on a dead end road.   

I will keep an eye out at the feed store to see if they get it in regularly.  Or semi regularly.  I find it weird, usualy that farm store has NOTHING of real use in the goat pharma department.  I was in thier getting alfalfa pellets, it is primarily a horse "feed" store.  BTW, is Wound Kote the same as Blu Kote?

Always glad to help, I think your advice saved my goat with bottle jaw.  Farmers need to stick together.  Especially goat farmers.  I am surrounded by cattle people and they HATE us.  Our Ag Agent will not even speak to us.  Makes me mad becuase I pay his salary too.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Prohibit is available again, but may be in limited quantities.  Sheepman Supply  has it available.


----------



## cmjust0

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Prohibit is available again, but may be in limited quantities.  Sheepman Supply  has it available.




That's the best news I've heard in a long time!   

Get it while you can get it, folks.  Even if it comes back around to full production, at least you'll have it in advance.  And you really may need it one day -- just never know.


----------



## cmjust0

HOLY CRAP...I just ordered a 46.8gm container of Prohibit drench powder from JEFFERS LIVESTOCK.

Yes..they have it in stock.  I actually called just to be sure -- _they really do have it._  Even the lady I spoke with was surprised, saying "Let's see....that's the Prohibit soluble powder..oh, wow...yeah, I guess we have it.  Well, what about that!"



Hope this means it's back in production, but if it's not...well, I should officially have a near-lifetime supply of levamisole now.  

Or, at least, enough of it to build up a good enough levamisole resistance in my barberpole population that I won't want it after all this is gone. 

    (  )


----------



## nifftiness

Hi, I live in Canada and can never find  levamisole  anywhere but have been buying it off someone for use in my aquarium. My question is what worms does it kill in goats. Im new to goats. Does it kill barberpole (dont know if i said that right but you know what i mean)  And because im not buying it packaged theirs no instructions. Mines in a powder form, are all levamisole in powder form the same dose?


----------



## cmjust0

nifftiness said:
			
		

> My question is what worms does it kill in goats. Im new to goats. Does it kill barberpole (dont know if i said that right but you know what i mean)  And because im not buying it packaged theirs no instructions. Mines in a powder form, are all levamisole in powder form the same dose?


If it's powder, I'd imagine it's the soluble drench powder..  No way to guarantee that, but...if it is, each gram of it contains about 900mg of levamisole hydrochloride.  The goat dosage is 12mg/kg, so a gram should treats 75kg of goat.

As for what worms it treats...pretty much all of them, I reckon.  Barberpole for sure, even the immature/inactive/hypobiotic ones.  Stuff even treats liver flukes, if they're a problem in your area.

If your barberpoles haven't seen it before, what I've seen indicates that you'll most likely achieve a near-100% barberpole kill when it's first introduced.


----------



## jodief100

nifftiness said:
			
		

> Mines in a powder form, are all levamisole in powder form the same dose?


I would proceed cautiously.  Underdosing can hasten resitance while in this case overdosing could have adverse health effects.  Can you check with your supplier to see information they have?  Perhaps they have the original package and will let you make a copy?


----------



## nifftiness

wow, its potent stuff ay. I use it to kill a type of flatworm in saltwater aquariums. In saltwater, you do a light dose then a week or two later you do a regular dose because killing the worms releases a poison. And killing to much worms in the tank at once creates so much poison it can kill everything in even a 100gallon tank. Is this the same in a goat? Should I do a lighter does first then in about 2 weeks or so do a regular doese


----------



## cmjust0

nifftiness said:
			
		

> wow, its potent stuff ay.


Indeed.



> I use it to kill a type of flatworm in saltwater aquariums. In saltwater, you do a light dose then a week or two later you do a regular dose because killing the worms releases a poison. And killing to much worms in the tank at once creates so much poison it can kill everything in even a 100gallon tank. Is this the same in a goat?


In a manner of speaking, yes...but not exactly.

What can happen is that if your goat has a really heavy worm burden and you kill them all with a dose of levamisole, the worms will all come 'unplugged' at once and the goat basically bleeds out from all the little worm punctures.

Sounds kinda far fetched, but what you have to consider is that the goat's probably already very anemic from the worm burden, so...to put it in a nutshell, according to my understanding...they don't really have much blood to spare.  

I suspect clotting could also be an issue, but I really don't have anything to back that up..



> Should I do a lighter does first then in about 2 weeks or so do a regular doese


NOPE!  That's actually the worst thing you could do..  

Never, ever, ever underdose a dewormer.  Doing so leads to dewormer resistance.

What you'd want to do is deworm them with something less effective before hitting them with the stronger dewormer..  Basically, kill off a portion of the worm population, allow the goat to recover a bit, and then hit them with the stronger drug.

It's probably also wise to administer some supportive therapy during the recovery phase between the mild/strong deworming...Red Cell + b-complex, for instance.

Now...having said that, you also don't want to overdose levamisole and the margin of safety is apparently pretty narrow.  The dosage is 12mg/kg of bodyweight...be sure to get accurate weights on the animals, and be very careful when you're preparing each dose.  A levamisole O/D can be fatal.


----------



## Renegade

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> If it's powder, I'd imagine it's the soluble drench powder..  No way to guarantee that, but...if it is, each gram of it contains about 900mg of levamisole hydrochloride.  The goat dosage is 12mg/kg, so a gram should treats 75kg of goat.


Hey CM,

Are you saying you're dosing your goats by measuring out the soluble drench powder dry at the dosage per goat listed above then mixing it with water to dose. That sounds so much easier then trying to figure it out after mixing. It would also keep me from having to throw out any I mix and don't use.

Donna


----------



## ksj0225

I'm curious to the answer...


----------

